# NC------SWAP MEET & SHOW-------APRIL 24th



## richtrix (Mar 14, 2010)

Announcing our 1st annual Eden, NC Spring Vintage Bicycle Swap meet and Show. Sponsored by Reidsville Bicycles and O'reilly's Auto Parts. The Swapmeet & show will be Sat. April 24th at O'Reilly's Auto parts 239 W. King's Hwy in Eden from 12:00 noon until 5:30. ...Judging for the show will begin at 4:00pm.... All judging will be voted by participants of the show. ...ALL Bicycles are welcome, so bring your vintage bikes, used bikes, parts etc... and Let's have some FUN. Any question Please email or call 336-552-9844


----------

